# Which grinder for Silvia?



## jerrysk8 (Sep 6, 2013)

Just started building my setup at home from scratch and picked up a Rancilio Siilvia so now looking for a grinder to partner with it. Don't want to spend too much for now as there's a bunch of other stuff i need to buy but looking to spend at most around £150. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What about the rocky I have I the for sale section.


----------



## jerrysk8 (Sep 6, 2013)

How much? Posted to London. Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Where in London are you?


----------



## jerrysk8 (Sep 6, 2013)

Work off Tottenham court rd WC1E and live in canonbury N1


----------

